# a WTF moment



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought the Legion p226 because of the grayguns action and the new sights. I love the p226 model and have a couple others as well. THIS model is a great shooter. I do love it

found a card offering a nice case and a coin for those who bought the gun. it was free so I called to get it

It arrived today..I opened the box and the WTF moment happened. It was a why did they bother to make a big deal out of this and why did they even send it?

The case reminds me of an egg crate.Made froma weird paper like material(it is cloth but cheap feeling cloth, I think. The foam liner is nice--come on man!!!

If it was a nice plastic case with this foam liner--well maybe a fanfare should be involved.

When springfield had their special--they gave us magazines, a holster and a loader ,I believe. Sure made that deal sweeter

this is a slap in the face. Love the gun-- the goodies are junk

rant over :smt082


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to get a 226 Legion SAO. Sig has done all right by me in the past, replaced a defective 238 for me, it toom a little doing but one I talked to the right person it was easy.

The Legion goodies are just fluff, the upgrades done to the gun make it worth it alone.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, can't imagine SIG going "cheesy" with accessories, but I guess I stand corrected. That really sucks OP. The gun looks to be every bit of the hype, but if they are going to toss around the image of being part of a "brotherhood", then they had better go all the way with the extras too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> Man, can't imagine SIG going "cheesy" with accessories, but I guess I stand corrected. That really sucks OP. The gun looks to be every bit of the hype, but if they are going to toss around the image of being part of a "brotherhood", then they had better go all the way with the extras too.


It's not all cheesy, but if a challenge coin persuades you to buy a gun...


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Its funny how "free" stuff gets people to buy! My buddy bought his 2nd springfield pistol (XD mod 2). They make nice guns, I almost bought one a while back but the Croatia thing turned me off, one of his reasons for buying was all the stuff that comes with, funny thing is its $100 more than my S&W! So much for "free" stuff! But if you like the gun than that's all that really matters.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

if you want to fall for cheesy and pure bs. the case they give you has a space for their legion knife--what a joke--put the legion emblem on it and charge 200 buck for a knife? really?

again the GUN with t hat grayguns action was worth the price paid. The freebies were included after the purchase-- but were a bad joke to say the least

re:springfield-- doe snot matter where they make the guns. the statement was --at least when they gave away goodies--the goodies were decent quality and worked well with my purchase. I do not care that they are made in Croatia( the 1911s are made in Brazil) typical these days because American jobs left many years ago--do did"made in America" for almost any product . The stuff made in the USA these days lacks pride in workmanship (usually---there are exceptions) . INcluding Sig Sauers,whose guns made in New Hampshire are flawed(loose grips, sights not aligned or loose.....) disappointing to say the least as they do not charge less for lesser quality


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

G39 said:


> @boatdoc173,
> 
> Please don't take it the wrong way, it's not so much about American jobs with me it's more to do with trying to hide behind an American legacy. If you go on their web site and didn't know any better you would think you where buying a firearm from the oldest gun manufacturer in America dating back to when George Washington himself ordered the formation of the Springfield Armory.
> 
> ...


G39-Harold

THanks for the well wishes no insult taken. I agree they do hide a lot of facts. They figure we do not read the "Made in" area of the guns and manuals I guess.
I just wish we could turn the clock back to a time when all employees of every company did a good job because they were paid to do so.

I am getting tired of resetting sights and re gluing grip screws in place. I am getting good at it though --LOL

I too stick to almost 100% american made ammo. Federal is my favorite. and I agree about the 1911--it is our gun and I love the semi custom makers I have used so far. BUT even they are prone to issues like grips coming loose or sights coming off .as far as what anyone else buys or uses--it is their choice.


----------

